# PX2370 (Cnet Editor Choice) vs P2370MS (Best Buy)



## emmarbee (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi guys,
I'd like to know which one of these monitors will be good.

PX2370
Samsung PX2370 Review - LCD Monitors - CNET Reviews

P2370MS
Digit Best Buy (2010 A-List Pocket Book)

Also I'd like to know whether there is an alternative for BenQ G2220HD. It is obsolete now and I dunno which model in BenQ to prefer at that price point.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jan 7, 2011)

i also have the same question. So digitians plz reply....


----------



## anoopm (Jan 7, 2011)

If budget is not a constraint, go for the PX2370. It is LED edge lit and one of the best TN panels available.


----------



## emmarbee (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks anoopm. Even I was thinking about buying PX2370 after seeing samsung's official website (PX2370 boasts lots of features  )

@a2mn2002 - wait for sandy bridge - thats obvious.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jan 10, 2011)

any reviews / opinions on LG E2240T.

@emmarbee: thnx. i am waiting.


----------

